

Michael Jackson to Entrepreneurs:  What is Your Core Competence? (in German) - all
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,703982,00.html

======
all
G-translation to English at
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fwirtschaft%2Funternehmen%2F0%2C1518%2C703982%2C00.html&sl=de&tl=en)

